# Big Water a Comin'



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

The maps, graphs and charts below show the exceptional snowpack in Colorado and the Mountain West. All indicators point to a big water season coming up around the region. The Arkansas River Basin alone is a staggering 524% of last year at this time!

It's not too late to get your raft and frame ordered and built. We'll make it our personal mission to get you on the river in time for the melt.

Will you be ready?
Call us 719.539.9323


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the graphics. With so much snowpack and continuing precipitation I'm surprised that so far no flooding is forecast in our neck of the woods.


----------

